# Help- rear spoiler idea



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

This has been bugging me since I started the cosmetic stuff for my B14. She needs a rear spoiler bad.... I don't know what it is, but the car just seems naked without one.

So I've been thinking of two possibilities:

1) GTR spoiler- very subtle and would probably flow well once I complete the rest of the exterior (Going R33 front and rear from VIS...just need to find some sideskirts cause I'm not feeling the Extreme). 

2) R33 spoiler. I haven't exactly seen this one on any other car besides the R33, but I'm very curious as to how it would look. Found the idea looking through some old threads but the pics didn't work.

I didn't include the factory spoiler simply because I do not think it would flow with the R33 look. 

At anyrate, any other suggestions and/or pics would be appreciated.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

good luck with the skirts. not too many options for the 4dr.. mismatching different kits could turn out ug more than likely. pretty much limited to SEL skirts, extreme, or the gtr ones.....i'd go with the gtr's.

about the gtr spoiler,it's made for the b-14. it'll be perfect if your car's kitted or otherwise stock. leave the r33 spoiler alone and go order the gtr one!!!
888erebuni.com 's a good site.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

xt_out said:


> good luck with the skirts. not too many options for the 4dr.. mismatching different kits could turn out ug more than likely. pretty much limited to SEL skirts, extreme, or the gtr ones.....i'd go with the gtr's.
> 
> about the gtr spoiler,it's made for the b-14. it'll be perfect if your car's kitted or otherwise stock. leave the r33 spoiler alone and go order the gtr one!!!
> 888erebuni.com 's a good site.


I kinda figured that with the skirts. The GTR skirts would be nice, but at the same time they seem to bulge out quite a bit. The only way I could really see that being used with the VIS R33 kit is if I was to also get fender flares. Again- haven't seen a PS of it, but it 'could' look good. The problem with that is I would probably end up having to get the GTR fenders, since I don't really trust the fitment of that 'universal' crap. (Hmm...a widebody R33...hmmm)

Are the SEL skirts pretty low. I've seen the SER skirts witht he R33 front and it looks like there is about an inch or so difference as far as the height goes. I'd think that the SEL ones wouldn't be that much different as well.

For example a friend of mine ordered the blitz kit from Extreme Dimensions for his 97 civic and the front and rear bumpers were off by 2 inches- like the kit was made for a 95-99 neon (those cars are approximately 2 inches shorter than the civic). So his experience is making me every hesitent on ordering fenders from them. Perhaps there are some custom fenders for the B14?

And yeah I think I'm going to go with the GTR spoiler. There is just something about it that makes me want it so damn much. I forget who's car it was- maybe Matt's car, but damn that sideview with the spoiler is just 'wow'. Talk about 'perfect'. Just gotta scrape together the loot for it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59470 there you go


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59470 there you go


thanks! just what i was looking for


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

if the sel skirts are anything like the stock skirts on my SER they aren't low at all.
i know you're looking at the r33 front bumper but take a look at 1CLNB14's ride. he's got the r34 front bumper, gtr skirts, and (?)stillen(?)rear lip (i believe.) i wouldn't use the GTR fender flares unless you were using the door panel extensions and everything else from that kit. 1CLN's car looks badass.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean has the Omega front bumper, not R34. You are correct on the skirts and rear, although the manufacturer of the rear lip is Street Scene.

An R33-style spoiler would look great with the right kit, but only on a 200SX, I think. Jared, a former NW Nismo member, had an R33-style spoiler on his 200SX. I believe the spoiler was meant for either a Civic or an Integra. Apologies for the quality of the photo:









On a Sentra, I would like to see Mike's Drift wing in combination with an R33 front. If the whole car is done in a low, sleek, VIP style, it could look fantastic.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

samo said:


> Sean has the Omega front bumper, not R34. You are correct on the skirts and rear, although the manufacturer of the rear lip is Street Scene.
> 
> An R33-style spoiler would look great with the right kit, but only on a 200SX, I think. Jared, a former NW Nismo member, had an R33-style spoiler on his 200SX. I believe the spoiler was meant for either a Civic or an Integra. Apologies for the quality of the photo:
> 
> ...


Hmm... the R33-style spoiler does look rather nice... but from the pic, you are right in the sense that it would probably look good only on the coupe. I had the idea from the 4dr skyline (I believe it was the non GTRs that came in 4 dr correct?). Are there any more pics of Jared's car from other angles?

The drift spoiler looks nice, but IMO it would look good only on the coupe as well. It seems the GTR is the way to go.

I'm still fussing with the skirts though. I really like the GTR ones, but they stick out a little and I _think_ it would look a little awkward with the Omega R33 front and rear from VIS. That's why I was considering the fender flares to kinda even out the look. Looks like this is going to be more difficult than I thought. I would go with the Omega 'kit' but its offered as the Omega front and Extreme sides/rear. I really don't feel the style those two parts as it draws attention to those sections only. So it seems like I'll have to order their Omega front and the Omega rear seperately. I've looked for the M3 style but can't seem to find them anywhere. Makes me wonder if they are discontinued.

They really need to make some skirts for the 4dr


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you're going to buy any erebuni gear, try MachIII. They're a retailer of erebuni stuff and their prices are good. Company info is on the erebuni website.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If you're going to buy any erebuni gear, try MachIII. They're a retailer of erebuni stuff and their prices are good. Company info is on the erebuni website.


Thanks. I've checked the info and their prices are pretty cheap. Also found an authorized dealer in the NJ area (so shipping should be relatively less).

The spoiler is going to have to wait. I needed new brakes badly.One day they squeaked briefly, the next they were constant. Turns out I needed brakes, new rotors (haven't bought that yet). OEm rotors, just for the front, are gonna run around $200. That's insane. I think I may go with the cross drilled or any other aftermarket style that works with the B14. Can't get the NX upgrade due to lack of funds (at least not yet).

I have a question about the GTR kit though. They say it comes as a 4pc set and a 6 pc. I reckon the 4pc is just the front bumper, skirts, and rear...but what about the 6pc. Would it be the aforementioned pieces plus to the two front fenders? When I talked to them, they didn't mention anything about the door extensions or even a price  Not cool. Thanks for the help though- the ideas stressed here-in are definitely helping me decide on what to/not to do.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, technically, there are several combos, the extra 2 pieces they mentioned are fender flares and door caps (to match with the side skirts). I'm not sure which kit it is, but you can also get the GTR spoiler and erebuni GTR grille.


----------

